# PM stuck in Outbox



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

I've used messaging on this forum many times and never had a problem.

Tried to send a message this morning though and it is just stuck in my Outbox, not sent. This was hours ago. Any idea why?

Did try to resend it as a second message and same thing has happened!? :?: :?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Just means the recipient hasn't logged in to view it.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Dash said:


> Just means the recipient hasn't logged in to view it.


Ah I see. Thanks Dash!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Works a bit like a read receipt :wink:


----------

